# Long beach, california support group?



## david90 (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey guys. Just wondering if anyone in Long Beach, CA wants to meet up. This is just to meet new people and make friends. I don't know anybody that has SAD so it would be good if I do.

I'm 25, male, Asian. I'm nice, understanding and respectful of people.

Funny thought...Its an oxymoron to organize a social meetup in a social phobia forum. hehehe :lol :lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you looked in the entire support group before posting?

We have a lot of people on here that are from California. We do have meetings and we also have gatherings for fun. keep looking.


----------

